# Toe Rings



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I've heard some guys say that they find toe rings *hot*-and I don't get it-

-Personally, I find toe rings on a girl _cute_, but they do not up her hotness level for me at all-for me, it just gives her an air of offbeat edgy cuteness to have this little jewelry item on her little toe, but definitely not an air of_ hot_ness or sexiness

So what do you think?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

letitrock said:


> I've heard some guys say that they find toe rings *hot*


:lol I will never understand the majority of men.

I don't understand why anyone would bother to adorn such a mundane body part with jewels and such. I think they look silly.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol i like how u put 'toe rings are toe rings'


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I've never heard of a toe ring. I hope that doesn't involve a piercing.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hoth said:


> I've never heard of a toe ring. I hope that doesn't involve a piercing.


It's just a ring that goes over your toe like a ring on a finger. I'm not really a fan of them, but I guess they can be attractive on the right girl.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've never given a second's thought to them. And I probably never will after this. Men thinking that is super attractive sounds weird to me. It just don't make no sense.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

haha XD
umm... I don't really like feet at all- so... putting things on your feet don't do anything for me.
I do admit that in some cases; girls with pretty feet and open toed sandals- with a toering can look kinda neat, but not hot, no.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don;t know how they would go over the toe like that. :stu

Now, ring watches....those are hot!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I guess they're cute, though not a big issue I give great thought to.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I think they are the kind of thing that is really only for tweens/teens/maybe early 20s but beyond that I think they are kinda silly.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

irishK said:


> I think they can be cute. It depends how fugly your toes are or not. I've had a navel ring and earrings but I can't really be bothered with too much jewelry at all.


True. Toe rings or any kind of jewellery brings attention to that area, so if you've got great feet and toes, they look cute, otherwise don't bother 



Whitney said:


> I think they are the kind of thing that is really only for tweens/teens/maybe early 20s but beyond that I think they are kinda silly.


I agree.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Meh. Toe rings are toe rings. They don't do anything for me.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

It's pretty much like all other jewelry/accessories. It looks good and adds a bit of style, but overall it doesn't make or break someone's appearance.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I think they're cute. Maybe the guys who think they're hot have a bit of a foot fetish?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Never seen any in person but I just looked at some pictures on google images. I think they can look pretty cute actually.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

Toe rings neither attract nor repulse me. I am completely neutral on the matter.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

I definately dont find them to be a turn on. They're kind of a turn off actually. 

Its because I think feet are gross in general I guess.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Theres no need fer them in ireland. coz all the women here have to wear rubber-wellies.

How would ya see a toe ring through these? :


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

I must seriously be out of the loop because I have never ever heard of toe rings! Somebody please tell me how long they have been on the so called 'scene' so I can know how completely ignorant I really am.:um

BTW, sounds kinda cute!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Lol..i dont like anything on my feet except shoes...I think jewlery on feet would bother the hell out of me.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I voted cute.

Toe rings are similar to other rings in that they make the part of the body they're worn on more attractive. This is only true if the girl has pretty feet to begin with though.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

They don't really do much for me :stu.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I hate feet, so no.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ankle bracelets are a lot better.

I'm gonna get 5 of those!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Toe rings are toe rings. They don't look like they'd be too comfy.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am uncomfortable with feet in general so toe rings being deemed "hot" is something I just cannot understand.


----------



## Katielynn (Oct 1, 2009)

I think they're cute at the right time on the right person. I work in a jewelry store and during the summer we sell them quite frequently. Maybe because I live near the beach and they look cute with flip-flops.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Katielynn said:


> I think they're cute at the right time on the right person. I work in a jewelry store and during the summer we sell them quite frequently. Maybe because I live near the beach and they look cute with flip-flops.


I feel the same...everyone I've seen them on had pretty feet and it looked cute. I have a hard time remembering to put on even earrings so I'm not much of a jewelry person but I can appreciate it when it's worn in good taste.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I've never cared for toe rings. Lie. I did wear one for a while in middle school...but I think feet are much better when they have nothing on them, which would mean no rings on the toes! Let 'em be free!

To clarify, I am not against toe rings. I just don't find the special. If someone is wearing a toe ring, I'd hope they're cleaning it regularly. :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They're ok.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Eh, I'd prefer a my partner not to have one. But, toe rings are toe rings.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Toe rings are toe rings.


----------



## hatepickingnames (May 14, 2010)

Where is the toe rings are gross option? That is my vote.

Feet are gross and anything that draws attention to them is by default gross in my book. Cover them up for the good of the children.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Just googled them. They do seem kinda sexy. They can really help enhance the femininity of a woman so I see why some men really like it.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

Silver in general is sexy.
Belts, piercings, rings, studs, you name it!
I hate feet, and find toe rings cute.
Well, on nice feet, anyway.
But what guys notice toe rings?
Guys from Ambercrombie?


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

They look hippy-ish.


----------

